# Great Early Spring Vegetables to Grow



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm trying to get our veggie garden tilled up. It's been raining too much though. Did you really mean the first frost on the brussell sprouts or the last frost? I'm just wondering. I did them for the first time last year and unfortunately my chickens got them before I got to harvest them. This year ~ FENCE!
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Garden Planning Preschool Style [Project] =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie! What I meant on the 90 days thing with the brussels sprouts is they should be planted at least 90 days before the first frost in fall. Simply put, they should be planted at least 3 months before you get the first frost in fall. Does that make better sense? I apologize if I was not clear there 

I haven't even started cultivating my garden yet, and we have had a lot of rain as well. I probably won't do it until the first of April for most of my vegetables. My last frost date is around April 15th, and I like to plant soon after getting the beds ready.

Yes, I think you need some anti-chicken fence! 

Tee


----------



## grow_garden (Mar 17, 2010)

"Seeds can be sown directly in the garden when soil temperatures reach about 40


----------



## Kathleen1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am trying Swiss Chard and Kale as early season crops this year. I live in Zone 3-4 and our last frost date is May 24. Very short season. Trying out some Burpee Tunnel Covers this season in the hopes that the soil will stay warm enough for zuchinni and cucumbers.


----------

